# I'm a Grandpa



## woodchucker (Dec 10, 2021)

My son and daughter in law just gave birth to their baby girl Willow Mae.
it's my first grandchild... no weight or stats yet.
We drove up to Ct last night when her water broke.. been waiting all day for info, caring for their pets, bored out of my mind...

Wooo hooo.


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 10, 2021)

Congratulations! My grandson is 5 now!

Ted


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 10, 2021)

Congrats! I have a bunch of 'em, from 4 to 25. Grandchildren are SO MUCH BETTER than children.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 10, 2021)

Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Dec 10, 2021)

I have two, an 8 year old girl and a 2 1/2 year old boy, he and his mom, my daughter are presently living with us, he gives us plenty of entertainment; that said, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 10, 2021)

Congrats @woodchucker!


----------



## rabler (Dec 10, 2021)

Excellent news, congrats!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 10, 2021)

Woodchucker,
Congratulations!
My granddaughter is 1 1/2. Two boys, 3 and 5.
I hope you enjoy being a grandparent as much as I do. It’s very special.


----------



## jbolt (Dec 10, 2021)

NICE! Other peoples kids to spoil then send home!


----------



## brino (Dec 10, 2021)

Congratulations Grampa Jeff!


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 10, 2021)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## f350ca (Dec 10, 2021)

Congratulations !!!!!! Jeff


----------



## wachuko (Dec 10, 2021)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 10, 2021)

Congrats on grandpa status. My granddaughter just turned 4 on Pearl Harbor day. Cheers, Mike


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 10, 2021)

Congrats woodchucker.
We have 5 kids-19 grandkids-and 5 great grandkids.
It's a big group when we can all get together


----------



## tweinke (Dec 10, 2021)

Congratulations! You will enjoy the time spent with grandchildren as much or more then you will ever imagine. It seems for me that it is much easier to spend the time then when their parents were little, probably because I don't have to work as hard to keep them fed and clothed. LOL


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks Everyone... can't wait to see the baby, and hold her in my arms.  They are still in the hospital.
And yea, I will spoil the little one. And teach her woodworking and metal working if she wants.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Dec 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Grand kids are great, you can spoil them rotten and when they start to smell bad, give them back to their parents!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 11, 2021)

Congratulations, take a few pictures .


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 11, 2021)

congrats to you and the parents! What a beautiful name too.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 11, 2021)

Awesome news Jeff!!!
Congratulations


----------



## Skierdude (Dec 11, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff. Fun times ahead. It’s so rewarding being a grandparent and your son and daughter-in-law are so lucky to have free baby sitters!


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 11, 2021)

@woodchucker !!  Congratulations, Cheers!! 

Tim


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 11, 2021)

Congratulations, Sir.
.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 23, 2021)

That's truly an awesome picture of Willow Mae. you're a lucky man.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 23, 2021)

That picture is the perfect example of the best days of your life! So relaxing for both. Congratulations again, and welcome to Grandparenthood.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 24, 2021)

aw, what a cutie! What a head of hair too!


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 24, 2021)

Congratulations man,  he's a cutey!


----------



## extropic (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm late to the party, but please accept my congratulation.

Time to start a new photo album. Every picture captioned with date, name(s), location, event, etc.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 24, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Congratulations man,  he's a cutey!


She... yea, Came up for Christmas been holding her making love to her with my eyes. Talking to her ... my wife said don't sing to her.  I get it... I love music, but my singing will send people running


----------



## wachuko (Dec 24, 2021)

Sing to her!!  That way she will grow up loving ANY kind of music/singer


----------



## wachuko (Dec 24, 2021)

Why the sad face?  No?  You should... 

To my son, his grandfather is his hero.  My in-laws moved in with us 15-18 years ago.  As my son was growing up he would dress just like grandpa... Sandals, socks up to his knees, shorts 

Last year grandpa decided to shave his head... guess what, since nobody went out or came here, my son did the same (since he knew it would grow back before he had to go out into society again)... I am not allowed to share photos... but we did take a few of those two... hilarious, but amazing memories!

We are so blessed that they have had their grandparents all this time here. 

I loved that photo of you holding her.  Great memories man, great memories.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 24, 2021)

It really is scary hearing me sing. While I can hear others play/sing off key or tempo... I myself can't hear myself, and my singing voice is terrible.

So they say music can calm the savage beast... well with my voice, I can cause a stampede, cause the gorillas to go nuts... set everything in disarray..
BREAK GLASS (not operatic) ..


----------



## Larry$ (Dec 24, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Grandchildren are SO MUCH BETTER than children.


So true. Especially as my kids turned teen agers! Two girls and they wrecked way too many cars! Kids are expensive!
Have 3 G-kids.


----------



## aliva (Dec 25, 2021)

Now you have to get a second job to pay for all the toys your going to  be buying
Congratulations.


----------

